# Frýdlantské okresní dráhy/Friedländer Bezirksbahn, cross border 750mm railway



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Main info, only 750mm operation in Austria. Extension of Saxon network into Austria later Czechoslovakia:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmal...5%99manice

Today, border station:

http://www.stillgelegt.de/zittau/zittau-6.htm

Historic photos of border town/station:

http://www.frydlantsko.com/data_Fry...anice.html

(NOTE mix of Saxon and Austrian buildings and equipment in photos above)

Today, remainder of line:

http://www.stillgelegt.de/frbb/frbb-1.htm

Historic photos of remainder of line (stations and one wreck):

http://www.frydlantsko.com/data_Fry...atice.html

http://www.frydlantsko.com/data_Fry...ichov.html

Czech TV presentation (sorry, I do not speak Czeh)

http://www.ct24.cz/doprava/21565-me...a/video/1/

More when I get around to it. Locomotive and stock information.....


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Lovely railroad. Hope it will be restored completely once. But it looks like some things are preserved well. 

I remembered my visited to Czechië in 2006. Took this picture in Nova Pec. Normal gauge and way more west than the narrow gauge railroad you posted (near lake Lipno). 
It's in the border area with Austria (former Iron Curtain zone). Don't know if it ever went over the border (perhaps before 1946?). It's a pitty I took way too less pictures..... even worse, I can only find back a few of those today ;-(


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure about preservation. Apparently the FBB rails were lifted just 20 or so years ago, but who knows. Much of the route is still intact from Google Earth. The station on the branchline off to Dětřichov was for sale a couple years ago, remodeled as a house. 

Great photo Paul, thanks!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Correction, rails lifted in 1996/7.

More info in English:

http://spz.logout.cz/uzke/cz_herman...anice.html

Of the three U class locos, becoming DRG 99 791-3 after the 1938 annexation, one ended up in the DDR and became DR 99-4712 and was assigned to the Prignitzer Schmalspurbahn This loco was sold as LGB 21701 in DR markings, but never in its other markings. 

http://gbdb.info/details.php?image_...;l=english

Note the scrapping of U37.009 with U37.008 being on display then used as a donor to the JHMD's U lok (U37.002):

http://www.dampflok.at/index2.html?/539.htm

A Saxon 0-10-0T "VI K" class remained form the German occupation, becoming CSD 58.001:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%A4chsische_VI_K

Photos when reassigned east to Osoblaha (a 760mm line, so some conversion of gauge performed?) near the Polish border:

http://spz.logout.cz/nostalgie/album/_p/cs_u580.html

Diesels, both a T47 and one HF130C to come next. The HF130 still on at the Frýdlant station.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

UPDATE- 

Paul, the Czech TV story above is about a legal battle over Czech koruna 40,000,000 to either rebuild the railway or to create a bicycle trail on the right of way.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

If modelling the line, use 32mm track and locos in 1 : 22,5 










The HF 130 in 1 : 22,5 was built from a brass kit by Andreas Noether / Berlin. On the right, the LGB modell, which is approx in 1 : 18/19. 
Sutable for the 16mm sclae folks. 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the LGB HF110C and HF130C are over huge. My H0e ones are much closer to scale size.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Paul, the Czech TV story above is about a legal battle over Czech koruna 40,000,000 to either rebuild the railway or to create a bicycle trail on the right of way. 

Let's hope the trains win from the bikes! (Actually it is simple and logic to get the railway back - if they want to cycle so much they can use railbikes on the tracks!!! Both parties happy!)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Build the passenger cars with pedal execise equipment instead of seats. then connect them to the wheels of the car... people get the exercise they want, travelers get to their destination and less fuel is consumed!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the idea Paul, the roads around the area have low traffic use and rail could be used to bring people in and out. 

Too bad they cannot tap back into the line out of Zittau via what is now part of Poland due to coal mines.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Reichenau section of the Zittau-Hersmdorf line that fell into PKPownership.... 

http://polishrail.wordpress.com/2010/06/09/bogatynia-memories/ 

More photos w/ data in German: 

http://www.hs-zigr.de/~bgriebel/eisenbahn.html 

In Polish, but one photo of the day the Germans paid a visit in 1938 is of interest.... 

http://www.goryizerskie.pl/?file=art&art_id=165


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunate news out of this area, many of the historic towns and buildings have been destroyed by floods. Probably a whole change to the economic outlook and the efforts of increased tourisim? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Yam76tZlog&feature=related 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rU8OeTBW94I&feature=related


----------

